# Autosmart at Waxstock



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

We decided that Waxstock was important enough for us to make one of our very rare appearances from Head Office (decision was obviously helped when we realised that the show was inside!)

So what will we be doing there?

*Show n Shine and Wet Demo area
*It will be difficult to avoid us on the day. From 7.30 until 11 we will be running the Show n Shine Wash. Then from 12 we will be running the Wet Demo Area, where you will be able to have a go with different pressure washers, foams and cleaners, as well as wheel cleaners, fallout remover and Tardis. Additionally, you can put the Tornador through its paces in this area.

*Exhibition Stand
*We will also have a stand inside the Exhibition Hall. It will be hard to miss as we are parking our 7.5 tonne mobile shop on the stand AND we're strategically right next door to the food! The stand will be manned by a host of product experts, who will be very happy to show you how to get the most from our products and to answer all of your questions. (oh and I'll be there too making the tea!!!)

If you haven't seen our mobile shops then come along for a look inside. They are an Aladdin's Cave of detailing goodies and there are 130 of them in the UK.

Our trade customers demand choice and we're going to share as many of our professional products as possible with you. With 300 products and about 10,000 accessory lines it is impossible to bring everything, but judging by the growing pile we're having a good try. At last count there were 17 different machine pads alone in the stock pile, so you will be spoil for choice.

We're also bringing:
Microfibres
Sponges
Clay bars
Wash mitts
Drying towels
Leathers
Sprayers
Vikan brushes
Cloth and paper
Wash buckets
H&S equipment
Machines
Foam equipment
Deodorising solutions

If you can't see what you're looking for then please ask - chances are we'll have it somewhere.

*Special Offers*
Too many to mention here! There are special offers on products, Karcher pressure washers, Tornadors, polishers inc the Cyclo and lots of accessories. Oh and of course there will be some freebies on offer for customers on the day too!

*People like you become Autosmart franchisees!
*Many of our franchisees joined because they are mad about detailing. We have a few franchise resales available in the UK. We've been established for over 30 years, so there are existing customers and turnover on every territory available.

If you think that this may be for you and would like to know more then come along for a chat. The franchisees on the stand will be happy to tell you more about life as an Autosmart franchisee.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never been called a 'product expert' before!!:lol:


----------

